# An Interesting Book On High Flying Tumblers and Tipplers (123 years old)



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

I found this book online, you might find it interesting reading espcially if you like high flying tumblers and tipplers.

HOW TO BREED, REAR AND TRAIN THE MACCLESFIELD TIPPLER AND THE HIGH-FLYING TUMBLER PIGEON. 

BY G. SMITH. 

You can view the book in various formats: See here


----------

